# Knochenbrüche und ....



## Trial_Dani (28. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
ist der Knochenbrüche-Thread weg?
Ich habe nämlich eine Frage an euch:
Seit dem ich jetzt ein paar mal nen ganzen tag lang aufm Trialbike unterwegs war, habe ich voll die Rückenschmerzen. ich kann teilweise sogar mich gar nicht bücken vor Schmerzen!
An was kann das liegen, wenn es am Trial liegt?
Rahmen zu kurz/lang? Vorbau falsch? Lenker falsch?

Viele Grüße
Daniel


----------



## KermitB4 (28. Oktober 2007)

Fehlende Rückenmuskulatur.

So ging es mir zumindest am Anfang. Aber das gibt sich mit der Zeit.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (28. Oktober 2007)

Trial_Dani schrieb:


> Hi,
> ist der Knochenbrüche-Thread weg?
> Ich habe nämlich eine Frage an euch:
> Seit dem ich jetzt ein paar mal nen ganzen tag lang aufm Trialbike unterwegs war, habe ich voll die Rückenschmerzen. ich kann teilweise sogar mich gar nicht bücken vor Schmerzen!
> ...



ein kleiner ausgleichssport wäre für ne weile mal nicht schlecht.....

muss nicht viel sein - hilft aber

ich bin mal n halbes jahr lang 1mal die woche schwimmen gegangen!


falls dir schwimmen nich so zusagt - ich denke mal klettern oder gezielte Rückenübungen kommen sogut wie aufs gleiche raus


----------



## luckygambler (28. Oktober 2007)

vl mal abends nen liter milch vorm schlafengehen trinken. wenn die msukulatur unterversorgt ist, kann sie nicht wachsen und wird von beanspruchung nicht stärker sondern schwächer.
könnte es vl was mit diener ernährung zu tun haben?


----------



## Trial_Dani (28. Oktober 2007)

ok, also....schonmal gut, dass man nicht großartig etwas umbauen muss!  

Naja...wie fehlende Muskulatur fühlt es sich nicht an, der Schmerz ist mehr m "Knochen" selbst!

Ok...ich denke, ich werde das mal ausprobieren mit Rückentraining oä.

Danke für eure Tips!


----------



## luckygambler (28. Oktober 2007)

die kräfte, welche die muskulatur nicht aufnehmen kann, muss dann der knochen tragen. wäre also möglich. einfach mal beobachten. und erst in die muckibude gehen, wenn der rücken ausgeruht ist. ist ja klaro, gell?


----------



## Trial_Dani (28. Oktober 2007)

ok...is natürlich ne logische Schlussfolgerung!  
Werd ich machen....milch trinken tu ich eh regelmäßig in der Früh und denn gehe ich eben ab jetzt einmal in der woche in unsere in der nähe gelegenes Schwimmbad!
Danke!


----------



## Eisbein (28. Oktober 2007)

schwimmen halt ich für schlecht. denn es gibt keine wirklich große aufgaben die die muskulatur übernimmt. sowas taugt max. der entspannung von glenken aber nicht zum muskel aufbau.
hilfreicher sind da spez. rücken übungen die du vll. 3mal pro woche (etwas ausfürhlich) oder jeden abend so 10min lang machst.


----------



## t-time1991 (28. Oktober 2007)

hi hatte das prob auch also ich gehe seit nem halben jahr zur krankengymnastik und es hilft echt du musst zum orthopäden und der soll dir nen rezept ausstellen für kg und dann schön was vorheulen mim rücken und dann bauen se dir geziehl die muskeln auf ansonsten schreib ma deine tel nummer in ner pm dann kann ich dir evtl. schon nen paar sachen sagen... mfg max


----------



## jockie (28. Oktober 2007)

luckygambler schrieb:


> vl mal abends nen liter milch vorm schlafengehen trinken. wenn die msukulatur unterversorgt ist, kann sie nicht wachsen und wird von beanspruchung nicht stärker sondern schwächer.
> könnte es vl was mit diener ernährung zu tun haben?


Sorry, aber das ist Müll! Milch hat max. 4 Gramm Eiweiß pro 100ml und bei 'nem Liter sind das somit max. 40 Gramm. Abgesehen davon, dass das noch nichts hinsichtlich körperlicher Entwicklung rausreißt, deckt der Liter Milch dann trotzdem noch nicht all die notwendigen Eiweiß-Arten zum Muskelaufbau ab!

Da würde ich doch eher zu Proteinpulver und durchdachter Ernährung, oder meinetwegen Magerquark mit Leinöl raten 

Ich finde übrigens auch, dass man -- vor allem in jungen Jahren, wo man die Zeit noch am ehesten hat -- die Krankenkassen nicht noch zusätzlich belasten muss, indem man gleich zum Arzt rennt und sich KG verschreiben lässt, statt erstmal 2-3x die Woche Kniebeugen/Klimmzüge/Liegestützen zu machen und sich mal in die Materie "Muskelaufbau/Ernährung" einzulesen 
Davon hat man IMO mehr und länger etwas.


----------



## luckygambler (28. Oktober 2007)

jockie schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist Müll! Milch hat max. 4 Gramm Eiweiß pro 100ml und bei 'nem Liter sind das somit max. 40 Gramm. Abgesehen davon, dass das noch nichts hinsichtlich körperlicher Entwicklung rausreißt, deckt der Liter Milch dann trotzdem noch nicht all die notwendigen Eiweiß-Arten zum Muskelaufbau ab!
> 
> Da würde ich doch eher zu Proteinpulver und durchdachter Ernährung, oder meinetwegen Magerquark mit Leinöl raten
> 
> ...



ich gehe natürlich davon aus, dass du dich nicht nur von weingummi ernährst.
klar deckt n liter  milch nicht den tagesbedarf an aminosäuren. 
jockie hat schon recht mit seinem rat zur vollwertigen ernährung. 
wenn du sichergehen willst, dass du auch die wichtigen bausteine zu dir nimmst, dann kann ich dir bierhefe empfehlen. gibts in der drogerie für 3 pro schachtel (nicht mehr ausgeben) 

wenn du keine besserung vernehmen solltest, dann würd ich auch zum arzt gehen. ich selber gehe immer erst zum arzt wenn nichts mehr hilft. ich bin auch kein vorbild :-D

eine andere mögliche ursache die mir jetzt einfällt ist, dass du dem muskel nicht genug zeit lässt sich zu erholen. wenn du gerne und viel am lenker reisst, bis du irgendwann ermüdet bist, dann brauch deine muskulatur 2 tage zum erholen. in dieser zeit nimmt die muskelmasse auch zu. gönnst du dir  die entsprechende ruhephase nicht, dann kann es unter anderen zu den symptomen kommen, die dich zur zeit plagen. der muskel wird nicht stärker sondern schwächer.

falls es bei dir eine dieser beidenursachen sein sollte, ist das ohne probleme in den griff zu kriegen. 
mfg
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t-time1991 (28. Oktober 2007)

ja ich gehe nicht zum spaß zur kg fing bei mir schon vorher an und ich hatte auch nen wirbel angerissen und als ich dann mit der kg fertig war und keine mehr bekommen hab konnte ich wieder trialen da fing das mim rücken wieder an ich wurde wieder nach allem gecheckt und dann meinten die ärzte ich soll es mit kg nocheinmal versuchen und seitdem ich da wieder regelmäßig hingehe ist es schon bemerklich besser geworden spüre jetzt nur noch was wenn ich am we den ganzen tag trialen bin...


----------



## Eisbein (28. Oktober 2007)

luckygambler schrieb:


> eine andere mögliche ursache die mir jetzt einfällt ist, dass du dem muskel nicht genug zeit lässt sich zu erholen. wenn du gerne und viel am lenker reisst, bis du irgendwann ermüdet bist, dann brauch deine muskulatur 2 tage zum erholen. in dieser zeit nimmt die muskelmasse auch zu. gönnst du dir  die entsprechende ruhephase nicht, dann kann es unter anderen zu den symptomen kommen, die dich zur zeit plagen. der muskel wird nicht stärker sondern schwächer.



wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal ...


----------



## isah (28. Oktober 2007)

luckygambler schrieb:


> wenn du sichergehen willst, dass du auch die wichtigen bausteine zu dir nimmst, dann kann ich dir bierhefe empfehlen. gibts in der drogerie für 3 pro schachtel (nicht mehr ausgeben)



Mensch jockie, ich sags doch, die Bierhefe ist's ... Glaubst du die kann man ins Maltodextrin mischen?


----------



## speedy_j (28. Oktober 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal ...



dann halt dich auch mal dran eisbein!


----------



## luckygambler (28. Oktober 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal ...



ja ich weiss bei uns beiden kommt das nicht in frage.
aber ich habe schon klagen von bikern gehört, dass ihr bizeps verkrampft...


----------



## triptonight (28. Oktober 2007)

Hey Daniel, wenn du was über Muskelaufbau und Ernährung wissen willst, geh mal auf www.muskelschmiede.de
Dort gibt es einige Leute, die von der Materie wirklich Ahnung haben. 
Mehr sag ich mal dazu nicht.
Dann, was hast du denn für ein Vorbau? Bei zu kurzem Vorbau, kann es auch ganz schön auf den Rücken gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (28. Oktober 2007)

cool jetzt weis ich warum ich öfters rücken schmerzen habe


so neben bei 

mfg marcel


----------



## jockie (28. Oktober 2007)

isah schrieb:


> Mensch jockie, ich sags doch, die Bierhefe ist's ... Glaubst du die kann man ins Maltodextrin mischen?


Die Blähungen möcht' ich mir gar nicht vorstellen...!  



luckygambler schrieb:


> ja ich weiss bei uns beiden kommt das nicht in frage.
> aber ich habe schon klagen von bikern gehört, dass ihr bizeps verkrampft...


Komisch...und ich dachte immer, der Trizeps streckt das Ellbogengelenk


----------



## MSC-Trialer (28. Oktober 2007)

luckygambler schrieb:


> vl mal abends nen liter milch vorm schlafengehen trinken. wenn die msukulatur unterversorgt ist, kann sie nicht wachsen und wird von beanspruchung nicht stärker sondern schwächer.
> könnte es vl was mit diener ernährung zu tun haben?



1L Milch vor dem schlafen? So oft wie man da pissen gehn muss wird das eine schlaflose Nacht


----------



## Trial_Dani (29. Oktober 2007)

naja.-...mein vorbau ist schon lang genug, aber warum ich den verdacht eben mit dem bike hatte, weil ich halt glaube, dass mein rahmen evtl. zu  kurz ist...mir fällt halt auf, dass, wenn ich fahre, dass ich dann sehr gekrümmt draufstehe!


----------



## luckygambler (29. Oktober 2007)

jockie schrieb:


> Komisch...und ich dachte immer, der Trizeps streckt das Ellbogengelenk



Stimmt doch auch!?

@MSC
Naja das mit der Blase ist halt n problem in der Nacht. Dann halt doch n Proteinshake!


----------



## triptonight (29. Oktober 2007)

Hast du Bild von dir, wie du auf dem bike stehst?


----------



## Trial_Dani (29. Oktober 2007)

ne...aber ich hab mir ein paar trialvideos angeschaut...mit denen verglichen stehe ich doch "normal"....also...ich werde das mit dem rückentraining machen und dann mal guggn 
danke


----------



## jockie (29. Oktober 2007)

- egal -


----------



## triptonight (29. Oktober 2007)

Ach, keine Ursache jockie, ich helfe dir doch immer gern!!!


----------



## jockie (29. Oktober 2007)

triptonight schrieb:


> Ach, keine Ursache jockie, ich helfe dir doch immer gern!!!



Ich hatte deine Frage halt zuerst bezogen auf _luckygambler_ verstanden. À la: Der solle mal zeigen, wie er auf dem Bike steht (bzw. darunter hängt), wenn ihm nach dem Fahren der Bizeps zugeht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

